# [1Gbit LAN] Jak zmusić sieciówkę do pracy szybszej niż 100Mb

## polleck

Cześć.

Mam sobie w domku małą sieć:

2 kompy, w obu kompach karty Gigabit'owe wbudowane w płytę główną.

1 komputer to Windows 2003 Enterprise Server

2 komputer to Gentoo

Okablowanie zostało wykonane, 2-gi komputer pod kontrolą Windows XP ładnie łączy się z 1-szym komputerem i oba lecą po Gigabit Lan.

Nie wiem natomiast jak zmusić Gentoo do szybszej pracy.

lspci mówi:

```
00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
```

W jądro mam wkompilowaną obsługę sieciówki nvidia (ale ta z gałęzi Device Drivers/Network Device Support/Ethernet (10 or 100MBit)), a w gałęzi 1000Mbit nie widzę odpowiedniego sterownika :/

Czy jest szansa na działanie 1000Mbit w gentoo u mnie ??

Dziwne zjawisko:

Na komputerze z Windows 2003 postawiłem serwer www i tam udostępniłem przez www katalog z plikami.

Opera ściąga pliki z zadowalającą prędkością ~30MB/s

Natomiast ten sam zasób tyle że udostępniony w windows 2003 i podmontowany sambą na Gentoo ściąga się z prędkością ~ 1,5MB/s zarówno w Midnight Commander'ze jak i przez okienka KDE.

Ponadto Windows pokazuje, że aktywne połączenie sieciowe zostało zestawione przy prędkości 1.0Gbps

Jakieś pomysły ??

Aha działam ciągle na sterowniku nvidia nforce z gałęzi 10 or 100 Mbit w kernelu.

-- argasek edit (merge 2 postów; nie pisz 2 postów jeden po drugim, użyj przycisku Zmień)

----------

## szolek

30MB/s to raczej więcej niż pewne że leci po gigowym łączu. A otoczeiem bym się nie przejmował.

----------

## polleck

Chciał bym aby otoczenie działało równie szybko.

Jeszcze ciekawostka, komputery połączone są kablem prostym kat 5e  :Smile: 

Czy kabel crossover może pomóć w przyspieszeniu otoczenia ??

Właśnie na "otoczeniu sieciowym" najbardziej mi zależy.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mbar

 *polleck wrote:*   

> Aha działam ciągle na sterowniku nvidia nforce z gałęzi 10 or 100 Mbit w kernelu.

 

Ten sterownik jak najbardziej obsługuje 1 Gbit (wiem, bo mam  :Wink: ) problemy z prędkością klienta 1,5 MB leżą na pewno po stronie konfiguracji samby lub tcp/ip

----------

## polleck

A można się dowiedzieć czegoś więcej ??

Samba na kliencie w ogóle nie jest skonfigurowana, jest to po prostu wpis w /etc/fstab

```
//10.0.0.1/Zasob      /miejsce_docelowe   smbfs           users,auto,username=login,password=password 0 1

```

Co do konfiguracji TCP/IP to gentoo bierze adres, maskę, bramę, dns z dhcp uruchomionego na komputerze 1.

Nie wiem co mogę jeszcze wymyślić...

Pomożecie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

zmiana kabla nie pomoze, caly sprzet gigabitowy ma technologie (mdx czy cos) ktora wykywa przeplot kabla i ise odpowiednio sama krosuje.

moze podmountuj sie cifs a nie smb?

----------

## polleck

Podmiana smbfs na cifs w /etc/fstab poskutkowała że tak powiem połowicznie:

Mianowicie pliki szybciej się kopiują, ale nie tak szybko jak przez www.

Max jaki osiągnąłem to ~15MB/s

Dodam, że długość kabla to jakieś 1,5m, więc nie powinno mieć to znaczenia.

----------

## Yatmai

To może zamiast ch**ja wartego "otoczenia sieciowego" zmontuj ftp'a  :Smile:  używam go do wymiany plików z ojcem (zatwardziale siedzi na xP :]) i transfery są całkiem miłe  :Smile: 

----------

## polleck

Moim głównym założeniem jest to aby zasób odległy mieć w drzewie katalogów :/

Obawiam się, że jestem skazany na "otoczenie sieciowe".

Jednakże uruchomię usługę FTP i może się do niej przekonam  :Wink: 

Jak by ktoś z Państwa mógł mi jeszcze jakoś pomóc to chętnie wysłucham  :Smile: 

Póki co, pozdrawiam serdecznie i dziękuję za poświęcony czas.

----------

## Paczesiowa

to ile ty tego kopiujesz ze ci 15mb/s malo:] toc wszystkie piraty swiata nie nadaza piracic w takim tempie.

----------

## Yatmai

 *polleck wrote:*   

> Moim głównym założeniem jest to aby zasób odległy mieć w drzewie katalogów :/
> 
> Obawiam się, że jestem skazany na "otoczenie sieciowe".

 

Jeżeli używasz Total Commandera to możemy bić o zakład, że ftp będzie wygodniejsze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polleck

Chodzi o komunikację w drugą stronę, w linuksie chcę mieć zasoby z Windowsa.

Z tego co mi wiadomo, nie ma Total Commander'a pod linuksa, choć mam nadzieję że się mylę  :Wink: 

Pozdrówka.

----------

## Yatmai

No TC nie ma dla Linucha, jest natomiast Krusader, odpowiednik, jednak imho znacznie lepszy  :Smile: 

Niemniej miałem na myśli, że TC bardzo łatwo ściąga/uploaduje przez ftp, jednak to z poziomu windziaka, w drugą stronę trzeba serwer ftp na windowsie. Ponoć pakiet Krasnal ma w sobie także ftp, poza tym jeśli się nie mylę, to netcat jest właśnie serwerkiem ftp  :Smile: 

....a jeśli się mylę, to google zapewne pomogą Ci znaleźć coś dla siebie  :Smile: 

----------

## polleck

Windows 2003 Entrprise Server zawiera IIS i tam jest serwer ftp więc sobie poradziłem z palcem w ...  :Wink: 

W gentto doemerge'owałem gftp (uwielbiam tego klienta ftp) i mam tranfery ftp ~30MB/s

Tak zostanie, ale szczytem moich marzeń było dowiązanie zasobu z Windows do drzewa katalogów w gentoo :/

----------

## Belliash

bpftps (bullet proof) latwy szybki i przyjemny  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FTP_Mount

----------

